# Herding in Florida?



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have no clue where to even begin! I did some google searches and got nothing. I'd like to do some basic herding training/testing with my puppy. He seems to have a lot of natural herding drive. I'd love to do it just for fun!

He will be an ILP dog. The breeder never sent me papers, in spite of a signed contract and both parents being AKC registered. Not sure if that matters either.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Not sure where you are in FL but Sherry Lee is in St Cloud. I showed under her a couple years ago and she was helpful. I am pretty sure she does clinics, trials, and private lessons. Can't seem to find a website for her though.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am about two and a half hours from there, but I'd be willing to go there to have my dog evaluated and to learn! I am truly CLUELESS!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

There are a bunch of trainers listed on this site...
k9station 

You could reach out to this club...
Central Florida Herding Club 
They have upcoming trials in December & January...you should go watch and talk to people!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Where in Florida are you? I know of one in Hilliard (near Jax) and one in Morriston (near Ocala)


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

There is also someone in Tallahassee.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOWhere in Florida are you? I know of one in Hilliard (near Jax) and one in Morriston (near Ocala)


Is the one near Morriston the man with the Sammies? If so, that's where I used to take Slider. He was knowledgable, we learned a lot. Wish I could have kept going, Slider LOVED herding the sheepies.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOWhere in Florida are you? I know of one in Hilliard (near Jax) and one in Morriston (near Ocala)
> ...


I don't think so. It is called Sheilen Farms, and I think he has Borders. But, I haven't been to him yet, we're going to start after the new year.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOI don't think so. It is called Sheilen Farms, and I think he has Borders. But, I haven't been to him yet, we're going to start after the new year.


Cool - hope you post every so often about it. After I was left with a bad permanent limp after being rammed by 250 lb wethered ram (or whatever they're called) I stopped taking the Hooligans herding.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

oh wow, sorry about your accident! 

i will definitely post about this place...i forgot that i heard through a GSD friend of mine that there are several GSD people who have expressed interest in tending, and so he might start that up!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest...After I was left with a bad permanent limp after being rammed by 250 lb wethered ram (or whatever they're called) I stopped taking the Hooligans herding.


Ouch! I have taken my fair share of lumps from the sheep too. Herding IS dangerous!


----------

